# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Chip In to Bail Out Roger Pion

## Anti Federalist

Donate here:

http://freeroger.chipin.com/roger-pions-bailbond

Read about who Roger Pion is and why he needs to be bailed out here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...th-his-tractor

tl;dr version:

Local rural farmer in Vermont gets arrested for weed.

Having had enough, runs his tractor over the fleet of cop cars at the County Mounty cop shop.

----------


## oyarde

I saw the amount to post yesterday , I was suprised ( pleasantly ) it was that low.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

If you make meme pics, put FreeRo8ger.com (no 8) on the pic.

Then I can eventually increase conversions by building a small confidence building site there.  If anyone is worried I have a personal profit motive here, I will be happy to sign control of the domain over to AF or someone else trusted, or whatever.   

I just know what the $#@! I'm doing, and a straight donation link will not lead to the largest donation amount.  I've been doing this 11-12 years, so I know.  And after doing it that long, you can assume I'm fairly decent at it.   

The point of the website will be to build tension, and assure people that their donation is meaningful.  A straight chip-in link can't do that.  I will get a nice site built for free (to everyone but me - lol) , with the intention of clicking to donate.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If you make meme pics, put FreeRo8ger.com (no 8) on the pic.
> 
> Then I can eventually increase conversions by building a small confidence building site there.  If anyone is worried I have a personal profit motive here, I will be happy to sign control of the domain over to AF or someone else trusted, or whatever.   
> 
> I just know what the $#@! I'm doing, and a straight donation link will not lead to the largest donation amount.  I've been doing this 11-12 years, so I know.  And after doing it that long, you can assume I'm fairly decent at it.   
> 
> The point of the website will be to build tension, and assure people that their donation is meaningful.  A straight chip-in link can't do that.  I will get a nice site built for free (to everyone but me - lol) , with the intention of clicking to donate.


I'd be willing but I have no problem with that.

Whoever can do the best at raising $5,000 I say go for it.

(LOL - Gotta get five grand fast. I should put the band back together)

----------


## phill4paul

> I'd be willing but I have no problem with that.
> 
> Whoever can do the best at raising $5,000 I say go for it.
> 
> (LOL - Gotta get five grand fast. I should put the band back together)

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> I'd be willing but I have no problem with that.
> 
> Whoever can do the best at raising $5,000 I say go for it.
> 
> (LOL - Gotta get five grand fast. I should put the band back together)



MJU did the chip in.  I registered the domains.  I pointed them to the "sister" chip in first.  Then I couldn't donate.  Then pointed them to MJU's chip in after not hearing from the sister. (who I believe is legit via PCO)

You have a moniker acct, AF?

I've been starving for something like this.

----------


## pauljmccain

> If you make meme pics, put FreeRo8ger.com (no 8) on the pic.


Sorry, OT, but why in the world do you need to "disguise" a URL?

----------


## TheTexan

You contributed $30.00 to Roger Pion's Bail/Bond

----------


## TheTexan

> Sorry, OT, but why in the world do you need to "disguise" a URL?


Maybe so that google search results go to that website instead of this one

----------


## MJU1983

> MJU did the chip in.  I registered the domains.  I pointed them to the "sister" chip in first.  Then I couldn't donate.  Then pointed them to MJU's chip in after not hearing from the sister. (who I believe is legit via PCO)
> 
> You have a moniker acct, AF?
> 
> I've been starving for something like this.


Not pointing to ours yet.




> You contributed $30.00 to Roger Pion's Bail/Bond


Awesome! Thanks.

----------


## pcosmar

Very cool.
Need to get in contact with folks there.




> *Whop Rang* I am Rogers' cousin AND a Ron Paul supporter(the long-term escalation of this situation is just more reason to vote for Dr. Paul, in my book) who can verify that the Chip-In is legit. Any ??? Please message me or Amanda McCormick(his sister).


If you guys that have these chip-ins could get together with them,, I don't know if it is possible to link them.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Sorry, OT, but why in the world do you need to "disguise" a URL?


Because I don't like people reverse engineering me through domain searches (like talk on msg boards), same dns, common hosting, etc, etc.  It is habit, and an attempt to avoid recognition. (positive or negative)





> Maybe so that google search results go to that website instead of this one



Later, yes.  Right now, they are just forwarding to the chip ins for a shorter url. (and able to be changed if the chip in urls change, but there will still be a consistent small domain to use.  I'm thinking it will be best to put a summary of the story there, with links to the chip-ins (or widgets), possibly a link to fija too.  It would be nice to see that whole area full of fija flyers by the time a trial rolls around.

I'm still not sure if the sister's chipin is working.  I donated for sure, last night, and it still shows zero.

----------


## MJU1983

The ChipIn we have sends funds into my PayPal account, currently we have "PayPal balance:   $319.23 USD"

I was hoping we could come up with the $5,000 and send it to a bail bondsman who would post it as a bond to get him out.  If he is already bailed out the money could be sent directly to Roger for his legal defense, bills, etc.

Someone on his FB page did list an address but I don't know about sending a cashiers check to jail, what are the odds it would go "missing"?

Roger Pion
Northern State CF
2559 Glenn Road
Newport VT 05855

Offender ID:44590

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> The ChipIn we have sends funds into my PayPal account, currently we have "PayPal balance:   $319.23 USD"
> 
> I was hoping we could come up with the $5,000 and send it to a bail bondsman who would post it as a bond to get him out.  If he is already bailed out the money could be sent directly to Roger for his legal defense, bills, etc.
> 
> Someone on his FB page did list an address but I don't know about sending a cashiers check to jail, what are the odds it would go "missing"?
> 
> Roger Pion
> Northern State CF
> 2559 Glenn Road
> ...



It sounds like we'll be able to find an appropriate family member to send it to.  Or if we make it take off, we might be able to deal directly with the bond people and then send excess straight to him.   

I think that address is just for people to snail mail letters of support.

----------


## MJU1983

Maybe it will take off like that school bus driver story?  If that happens I want Anti Federalist to present a giant check on our behalf to Roger. LOL  It would be a perfect photo-op if it happened in front of the police station.

We are conservative though so transportation, lodging, and meal expenses will be quite limited for your trip.  Plus, those giant checks aren't cheap.

----------


## Origanalist

> Maybe it will take off like that school bus driver story?  If that happens I want Anti Federalist to present a giant check on our behalf to Roger. LOL  It would be a perfect photo-op if it happened in front of the police station.
> 
> We are conservative though so transportation, lodging, and meal expenses will be quite limited for your trip.  Plus, those giant checks aren't cheap.


Hell, I'd drop another bill just to see that happen.




> LOL It would be a perfect photo-op if it happened in front of the police station.


Suitable for framing.

----------


## Origanalist

Free Roger Pion!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Very cool.
> Need to get in contact with folks there.
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys that have these chip-ins could get together with them,, I don't know if it is possible to link them.


Pete, please make them aware of what we are doing here.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> MJU did the chip in.  I registered the domains.  I pointed them to the "sister" chip in first.  Then I couldn't donate.  Then pointed them to MJU's chip in after not hearing from the sister. (who I believe is legit via PCO)
> 
> *You have a moniker acct, AF?*
> 
> I've been starving for something like this.


No, I don't, one of the things that hamstrings me when stuff like this comes up is the fact that I have one foot in and one foot out of the technology pool.

----------


## Kotin

Bump

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It sounds like we'll be able to find an appropriate family member to send it to.  Or if we make it take off, we might be able to deal directly with the bond people and then send excess straight to him.   
> 
> I think that address is just for people to snail mail letters of support.


That's what I am hoping, get this directly to a bondsman, or to a family member if he happens to bond out before we are done.

Either for bail or directly to him for legal defense, whatever, it's all good to me.

----------


## XTreat

Donated 10 bucks.

----------


## MJU1983

Great response so far, at this rate we will hit our goal in ~2 weeks. 

I'm sure promotion will occur, I'm going to send it to some liberty people I'm friends with on FaceBook so they can share.

----------


## pcosmar

> Pete, please make them aware of what we are doing here.


I have,, and gave them a link.. Hope they would join here at least for the contact.

I still have no money,, only prayer and moral support.

And not to discourage anyone,, but it may well be futile.. That does not mean it is not right.

His act of defiance may well have been tactically unsound. And he will likely face the consequences.
I still would have loved to been there to see it.

I do expect many more to reach that "I have had enough" point.

Though he may suffer for it,, the man is still a hero.

----------


## Origanalist

> I have,, and gave them a link.. Hope they would join here at least for the contact.
> 
> I still have no money,, only prayer and moral support.
> 
> And not to discourage anyone,, but it may well be futile.. That does not mean it is not right.
> 
> His act of defiance may well have been tactically unsound. And he will likely face the consequences.
> I still would have loved to been there to see it.
> 
> ...


There's no doubt about what is going to happen to him. However, a show of support for him makes a statement that can't be ignored and can only encourage more acts of defiance against the Police State.

----------


## pcosmar

> There's no doubt about what is going to happen to him. However, a show of support for him makes a statement that can't be ignored and can only encourage more acts of defiance against the Police State.



That strikes me as a right attitude.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> There's no doubt about what is going to happen to him. However, a show of support for him makes a statement that can't be ignored and can only encourage more acts of defiance against the Police State.





> That strikes me as a right attitude.


That is pretty much exactly what I was going to say.

There is no doubt in my mind that this poor bastard is in a world of $#@! now, but, maybe we can ease that suffering just a little bit and show support for a ballsy act of defiance.

----------


## Tod

You just made a payment of
$15.00 USD

Would've donated more, but didn't have much in my Paypal acct to work with...

----------


## MJU1983

> You just made a payment of
> $15.00 USD
> 
> Would've donated more, but didn't have much in my Paypal acct to work with...


Thanks!

It all adds up!

----------


## MJU1983

Looks like chipin.com is down.  What a terrible time to be down.

----------


## Origanalist

> That is pretty much exactly what I was going to say.
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that this poor bastard is in a world of $#@! now, but, maybe we can ease that suffering just a little bit and show support for a ballsy act of defiance.


Lol, my favorite movie, Blues Brothers next.

----------


## Kluge

> Looks like chipin.com is down.  What a terrible time to be down.


Post when it's up again, I was just going to post the link on revolutionbox. Can someone here post it on Daily Paul when it's back up?

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Just asking, but why are we okay with him destroying property?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Looks like chipin.com is down.  What a terrible time to be down.


NSA got wind of this already?

$#@!ers are fast.

----------


## pcosmar

> Just asking, but why are we okay with him destroying property?


Matter can not be destroyed.

or were you referring to the temporary inability for the state to use those vehicles for force against people.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Just asking, but why are we okay with him destroying property?


Stolen property as far as I'm concerned.

Those cars, while they possibly could have caged and dragged off to prison a rapist or bank robber, they could have just as easily dragged off an innocent man, a child ripped from her parents by CPS, or, in this case, a man whose life was ruined because of a naturally occurring plant that he wished to smoke.

In any case they were not privately acquired vehicles that were being used to pursue a legitimate business.

These were a fleet of tax tractors funded with money extorted from all of us.

I have *no* problem with what he did at all.

----------


## MJU1983

> Just asking, but why are we okay with him destroying property?


Stolen property driven by his kidnappers.  It's not like he was celebrating a Lakers victory by destroying a Starbucks.

----------


## rhelwig

Its too bad http://www.bitcoinchipin.com/ is under maintenance for now.

Man, I gotta get Tor working on my system.

----------


## Drex

Those who make peaceful revolution impossible, make violent inevitable -- JFK

Not promoting violence or anything

----------


## MJU1983

> NSA got wind of this already?
> 
> $#@!ers are fast.


Looks like it is still down, people were Tweeting about it earlier.

That would be good for our movement if "this" ChipIn got ChipIn.com shut down MegaUpload style.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> Stolen property as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Those cars, while they possibly could have caged and dragged off to prison a rapist or bank robber, they could have just as easily dragged off an innocent man, a child ripped from her parents by CPS, or, in this case, a man whose life was ruined because of a naturally occurring plant that he wished to smoke.
> 
> In any case they were not privately acquired vehicles that were being used to pursue a legitimate business.
> 
> These were a fleet of tax tractors funded with money extorted from all of us.
> 
> I have *no* problem with what he did at all.


Would it have been okay if he had shot the cops that arrested him instead, since they are thieves and held him against his will?

----------


## TheTexan

It's probably just Janet doing a routine request for a list of donors so she can add us to yet another list

----------


## TheTexan

> Would it have been okay if he had shot the cops that arrested him instead, since they are thieves and held him against his will?


I'll take the 5th

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'll take the 5th


Me too.

----------


## MJU1983

All this talk of the 5th, cue Professor Duane!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Would it have been okay if he had shot the cops that arrested him instead, since they are thieves and held him against his will?


A man's life and a few Crown Vic cop cruisers are not the same thing.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Wish I had more money to give but mine is tied up giving to our national delegates and key pro-liberty candidates.

----------


## MJU1983

Looks like ChipIn is back up!  Sweeeeeeeet.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Just asking, but why are we okay with him destroying property?


Because it's property bought with stolen money to enforce a tyrannical police state that injustly imprisons many thousands, perhaps?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Would it have been okay if he had shot the cops that arrested him instead, since they are thieves and held him against his will?


Slow down, buddy.  Big difference we're talking about between destroying property bought with stolen money and killing somebody.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

bump

----------


## Professor8000

I wish I could give, but I have legal issues of my own to deal with.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> Slow down, buddy.  Big difference we're talking about between destroying property bought with stolen money and killing somebody.


Not so sure.  In another thread someone was celebrating the death of soldiers.

----------


## pcosmar

> Not so sure.  In another thread someone was celebrating the death of soldiers.


That has often been celebrated.
Isn't that what 4th of July is about?

Can you post the post.. and not just one accusing someone of it?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Not so sure.  In another thread someone was celebrating the death of soldiers.


Well, that ain't this thread.

Nothing was hurt here, except heavily fortified cop tax tractors and their pride.



> America was born of protest, revolution, and mistrust of government. Subservient societies neither maintain nor deserve freedom for long.

----------


## MJU1983

Morning bump.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Not so sure.  In another thread someone was celebrating the death of soldiers.


Well, that's them.  I don't celebrate the death of anyone.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> That has often been celebrated.
> Isn't that what 4th of July is about?
> 
> Can you post the post.. and not just one accusing someone of it?


No problem captain.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4566157

----------


## pcosmar

> No problem captain.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4566157


I saw that thread,, and believe you may be confused on the meaning of the word "Celebrate".

I don't favor laws that restrict speech. I really dislike the WBC. but am not in favor of laws that restrict them in their 1'st amendment rights.

I am in favor of groups exercising their first amendment right,,and 2nd,, and so on,,,
Like the Patriot Riders, Knights of Columbus, or Hells Angles,,

You can make rudeness unacceptable,, tolerance common, if people were free to do so.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No problem captain.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4566157


I did not see anybody "celebrating".

----------


## oyarde

Independence day to me , is to sit in my yard , drink beer and reflect on those who came before me and all they risked for me to now have the Independence and freedoms remaining that have not been stolen back in the past 100 years.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> There's no doubt about what is going to happen to him. However, a show of support for him makes a statement



That is why I find this worth doing.  And I think a fija campaign may also have some success.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

I'm actively working on site and content, just so you guys know.  May have something useful published tonight, but waiting on designer (who has also agreed to donate her skills)  She's doing so as anon - no links to her site, etc, etc.  

I'd like some help with content once I get it live, but the basic plan is to have a nice one page website linking to a few chipins explaining why this is important.  Many of you are smarter and better writers than I, and I've borrowed some important points from these threads here.  

I think he has something happening tomorrow regarding the original charges, and I hope his lawyers are smart enough to continue.  If he pleads tomorrow, then there may be no chance of getting him out quickly.  I don't know the details of that, though.  Sister ignored my email and I don't communicate personally by FB.

----------


## Philhelm

> Would it have been okay if he had shot the cops that arrested him instead, since they are thieves and held him against his will?


I don't know, but I do know that I wouldn't have stopped him.

----------


## Philhelm

> Independence day to me , is to sit in my yard , drink beer and reflect on those who came before me and all they risked for me to now have the Independence and freedoms remaining that have not been stolen back in the past 100 years.


Remaining freedoms?  That's, what, perhaps a single beer's worth of reflection?

----------


## Origanalist

> That is why I find this worth doing.  And I think a fija campaign may also have some success.


fija?

----------


## pcosmar

> Remaining freedoms?  That's, what, perhaps a single beer's worth of reflection?


And the rest of the six pack on that revelation.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> fija?



http://fija.org

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> http://fija.org


It is 'jury nullification' - we don;t care what the law says... it is unjust, so we will not convict."

Many judges do whatever they can to control the process, saying things like "If you believe X, then you most vote guilty."  Then you have jurors coming out of the courtroom saying "the judge said we had to find him guilty, but we didn;t think he deserved 10 years."  etc.

The fact is that jurors have a duty to judge both the facts* and the law*.  This is why we have juries... they are one of the last useful defenses against tyranny.  This is why I tell people they should hope they get put on a jury instead of trying to get out of jury duty.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

You only need ONE person who feels a guilty verdict is unjust to stop it from happening.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

I dunno guys.  Dude sounds like a dumbass who can't control his temper.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

I am just playing right now, but the link is forwarding to MJU's chipin until I get a pre-sell domain set up.  In any case, we should be able to make this go someplace.  And if not, we took a shot.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> I dunno guys.  Dude sounds like a dumbass who can't control his temper.


Good, then arrest him for that instead of MJ possession.  Sounds easy enough if that were the real problem.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> Good, then arrest him for that instead of MJ possession.  Sounds easy enough if that were the real problem.


Marijuana is illegal.  If people want it, perhaps a movement should be started to push that agenda, or perhaps even run for office in order to get prohibition repealed.  Running over police vehicles in a tractor because you got busted doing something illegal is a stupid course of action to take.

I understand many feel that his actions were justified because marijuana shouldn't be illegal, but if this fellow got caught possessing coke or meth, I wonder if this thread would have been started.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Marijuana is illegal.  If people want it, perhaps a movement should be started to push that agenda, or perhaps even run for office in order to get prohibition repealed.  Running over police vehicles in a tractor because you got busted doing something illegal is a stupid course of action to take.
> 
> I understand many feel that his actions were justified because marijuana shouldn't be illegal, but if this fellow got caught possessing coke or meth, I wonder if this thread would have been started.


Likely not.  Also, this IS a movement for repeal.  

If you want to allow the state to run all over you and everyone you know while you sheepishly work through their system asking for mercy or change (that will result in lost revenue for them), go right ahead.  I'm gonna do something else.  This is what I'm doing right now.  Unjust laws are not laws at all.  

And I know I'm out on a limb here, not knowing the history of the person in question.  I understand he may not be a saint.  Don't care.  I have heard that none of his "crimes" have been "violent" before and the "authorities" said they could not have predicted this.  So he sounds like a peaceful person who just got fed up.  

So I'm for his defense.  Maybe you can start a campaign in opposition if you like.  Have at it.

----------


## TheTexan

Our country was founded on people destroying property because of laws they didn't like.  <-- historical fact for you

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Nevermind.  I quit.

----------


## Origanalist

> It is 'jury nullification' - we don;t care what the law says... it is unjust, so we will not convict."
> 
> *Many judges do whatever they can to control the process, saying things like "If you believe X, then you most vote guilty*."  Then you have jurors coming out of the courtroom saying "the judge said we had to find him guilty, but we didn;t think he deserved 10 years."  etc.
> 
> The fact is that jurors have a duty to judge both the facts* and the law*.  This is why we have juries... they are one of the last useful defenses against tyranny.  This is why I tell people they should hope they get put on a jury instead of trying to get out of jury duty.


Got it. I've served jury duty before and know just what you're talking about.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Nevermind.  I quit.


I appreciate intelligent discourse.  You don't have to quit if you still believe your line of thinking is appropriate.

Those who put people in jail for owning a plant don't appreciate intelligent discourse.   They don't show up to make sure no one is being hurt by the plant or the use of it.  They run over people like tractors and then steal their property, suggesting the victim needs to prove how they acquired the property.  

This guy smashed empty cop cars.  The drug warriors smash peoples' lives, their children's lives, and their possessions, often without due process of law or any threat to the people they are pretending to protect.

----------


## MJU1983

He _can_ quit derailing the thread.  

From the horses mouth on MJ:




"The Constitution does not authorize the federal government simply to ban these substances..." - Ron Paul

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Oh yes.  Let's publicize a bail-out for a guilty man who *ran over cop cars* on *RonPaulForums*, because I am so sure this will end well and totally not be tied to Ron Paul at all...

Let's be serious here; the guy was caught with pot.  We all agree it's a victimless crime, he shouldn't have been arrested, what people do with their own bodies it's their own damn business... yadda yadda.  *Right*.  But for the love of God, don't promote a bail-out/donation on a forum linked to Ron Paul, especially in publicly-viewed forums.

We're already touted as crazy; now we're giving them ammo?  Do you think the general populace, and the votes *we need*, think this guy is an innocent angel?  Sometimes you just have to *think*.

----------


## Revolution9

This is a great idea and sends a message to men that need to hear it..or in this case witness it.. Don't listen to the mod above. They are not a man and have no clue about men.

Rev9

----------


## Origanalist

> Oh yes.  Let's publicize a bail-out for a guilty man who *ran over cop cars* on *RonPaulForums*, because I am so sure this will end well and totally not be tied to Ron Paul at all...
> 
> Let's be serious here; the guy was caught with pot.  We all agree it's a victimless crime, he shouldn't have been arrested, what people do with their own bodies it's their own damn business... yadda yadda.  *Right*.  But for the love of God, don't promote a bail-out/donation on a forum linked to Ron Paul, especially in publicly-viewed forums.
> 
> *We're already touted as crazy*; now we're giving them ammo?  Do you think the general populace, and the votes *we need*, think this guy is an innocent angel?  Sometimes you just have to *think*.


Exactly, they already call us crazy. So what's all the fear about? Do you have any idea how many people are opposed to the war on drugs?

----------


## MJU1983

So can I pencil you in for a $100, Nirvikalpa?

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Do you all have any idea how many people are *for the war on drugs* and *support the police*, believing they are truly "America's finest" and do truly protect and serve?

----------


## Revolution9

> Marijuana is illegal.  If people want it, perhaps a movement should be started to push that agenda, or perhaps even run for office in order to get prohibition repealed.  Running over police vehicles in a tractor because you got busted doing something illegal is a stupid course of action to take.
> 
> I understand many feel that his actions were justified because marijuana shouldn't be illegal, but if this fellow got caught possessing coke or meth, I wonder if this thread would have been started.


You have admitted never smoking it so you have no stance to make a correct judgement. Busting someone for weed is sheer tyranny. They need to understand blowback because their response to potsmoking is way out of proportion. This is not meth nor coke. Roger Pion is a folk hero. he did what hundreds of thousands wanted to do. Probably knows the pigs personally too. "Alright Fred..We went to school together and you busted my ass for smoking when you used to too..I am running yer $#@! over.."

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> Do you all have any idea how many people are *for the war on drugs* and *support the police*, believing they are truly "America's finest" and do truly protect and serve?


They have had their way for far too frakkin' long. It is time the blowback begins./ I hope copycats show up all over jackboot land. These idiots that want the boot on the neck of their fellow countrymen need to crawl back in their holes. They got their own set of sins to handle like judging other they do not know as bad people.


Rev9

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Oh yes.  Let's publicize a bail-out for a guilty man who *ran over cop cars* on *RonPaulForums*, because I am so sure this will end well and totally not be tied to Ron Paul at all...
> 
> Let's be serious here; the guy was caught with pot.  We all agree it's a victimless crime, he shouldn't have been arrested, what people do with their own bodies it's their own damn business... yadda yadda.  *Right*.  But for the love of God, don't promote a bail-out/donation on a forum linked to Ron Paul, especially in publicly-viewed forums.
> 
> We're already touted as crazy; now we're giving them ammo?  Do you think the general populace, and the votes *we need*, think this guy is an innocent angel?  Sometimes you just have to *think*.


Right!  Sometimes you just have to comply and blend in with the status quo.  But don't worry, you can still oppose the police state by being completely subservient and non-combative.  Just follow the herd and we'll achieve the change we're looking for... eventually.  It is completely reasonable to expect the laws to change if we oppose them by not challenging them in any way whatsoever.

War is peace.
Slavery is freedom.
And compliance is resistance.  

Good strategy there.

Sometimes, the only way to stand out is to look as normal as possible. /sarcasm

----------


## Origanalist

> Do you all have any idea how many people are *for the war on drugs* and *support the police*, believing they are truly "America's finest" and do truly protect and serve?


Yes, yes I do. Maybe a little reality will break through all that propaganda. How did the prohibition against alcohol end? Because everybody just said well it's illegal, and the government is only looking out for us?

----------


## MelissaWV

Yep.  Not running over cop cars is now "being completely subservient and non-combative."

How many has Ron run over, I wonder...

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Do you all have any idea how many people are *for the war on drugs* and *support the police*, believing they are truly "America's finest" and do truly protect and serve?


Yes, and they are disgusting human beings.  I will not acquiesce to their expectations just to fit into their paradigm of American greatness when, in reality, America is a fascist s***hole.  Yeah, I said it.  We were all thinking it, I said it.

----------


## TheTexan

> "There's a time when the operation of the machine becomes so odious, makes you so sick at heart, that you can't take part! You can't even passively take part! And you've got to put your bodies upon the gears and upon the wheels…upon the levers, upon all the apparatus, and you've got to make it stop! And you've got to indicate to the people who run it, to the people who own it, that unless you're free, the machine will be prevented from working at all!"

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Yep.  Not running over cop cars is now "being completely subservient and non-combative."
> 
> How many has Ron run over, I wonder...


It's the implied narrative, not the specific action.  These people want us not to stand out in any way for fear of offending the delicate minds of statists everywhere.  I refuse to go down that road.  I admire Ron, but he's a politician.  I have decided already that I will not go down that road because I can't do it that way.  We need a multi-faceted approach, but we will never achieve our ends if we continue to belittle those who wish to introduce a little reality into the situation and continue to put those who would do anything not to make a spectacle and look like good law-abiding citizens, good statists.  To me, that is contrary to the cause.  

Compliance is the implication.  Just obey while you haven't won and spend the rest of your life "working within the system."  I would rather work without the system, thank you very much.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Oh yes.  Let's publicize a bail-out for a guilty man who *ran over cop cars* on *RonPaulForums*, because I am so sure this will end well and totally not be tied to Ron Paul at all...
> 
> Let's be serious here; the guy was caught with pot.  We all agree it's a victimless crime, he shouldn't have been arrested, what people do with their own bodies it's their own damn business... yadda yadda.  *Right*.  But for the love of God, don't promote a bail-out/donation on a forum linked to Ron Paul, especially in publicly-viewed forums.
> 
> We're already touted as crazy; now we're giving them ammo?  Do you think the general populace, and the votes *we need*, think this guy is an innocent angel?  Sometimes you just have to *think*.



I'm not crazy.  I'm just sick of "bull$#@!."  Most people I know are sick of this same bull$#@!.  It would be nice for the 75% of people who are sick of bull$#@! to stand up and say they're sick of bull$#@!.  Now we have a guy who made that statement VERY clearly.  Some of us can show some support, and some other people can keep pretending that it's ok if cops arrest a lot of people with bull$#@! charges about bull$#@! issues, but lay low and be happy it wasn't them. 

If you let people tell you the RP people are "crazy," you're bowing down to the 10% politically active people, and ignoring the 50% who care... but those 50% decided it's useless and there's nothing they can do.  Therefore, they don't vote, they don't get politically active in any way, and they just hide from the state and hope they aren't the next target.  This could be their chance to throw a few measly dollars at something they believe in.


AND YOU TELL ME....  

Why does he not deserve to be out on bond?

Why does he not deserve our support for standing up to oppressive government bull$#@!?  

Do you think those police cars are used to run around the county being friendly to people?

I have a hard time finding anyone who tells me that their police interaction is friendly.  If you think this forum is going to attract republicans and democrats who love law enforcement, but find this thread distasteful.... where are they?  They've had more than 4 years to show up.  Outside of friends in LE, I can't find anyone who supports the current state of LE, and even the ones I know don't.  They just want to keep their pathetic jobs.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I just wouldn't tie Ron Paul's name with it which was the entire point of the post above (which seemed to me missed among the ad hominem attacks to me [both posted and through reputation]), but as you wish.  I am not stopping it or moving this thread (that is publicly viewable).  

Cheers.

----------


## TheTexan

> I admire Ron, but he's a politician.  I have decided already that I will not go down that road because I can't do it that way.  We need a multi-faceted approach


Indeed.  See the second video above.  Ron advocates strongly for civil disobedience, and makes the point that just because he has gone down the path of trying to work within the system, doesn't mean we should follow that road as well

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

No way. I sympathize for his marijuana arrest, but now the taxpayers are going to have to pay for 7 new police cruisers. Face it, he's an idiot. I'd rather give my money to liberty candidates or starving children.

----------


## TheTexan

> No way. I sympathize for his marijuana arrest, but now the taxpayers are going to have to pay for 7 new police cruisers.


Considering that the tax payers are the ones responsible for his arrest for a victimless crime to begin with... I have zero sympathy for them

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Yeah, this bail is for his crazed rampage right? 

If it was for the marijuana arrest, it would be legitimate.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Considering that the tax payers are the ones responsible for his arrest for a victimless crime to begin with... I have zero sympathy for them


I have zero sympathy for an idiot. Running over police cars does nothing to help his cause whatsoever, it only hurts people.

----------


## Kluge

> Oh yes.  Let's publicize a bail-out for a guilty man who *ran over cop cars* on *RonPaulForums*, because I am so sure this will end well and totally not be tied to Ron Paul at all...
> 
> Let's be serious here; the guy was caught with pot.  We all agree it's a victimless crime, he shouldn't have been arrested, what people do with their own bodies it's their own damn business... yadda yadda.  *Right*.  But for the love of God, don't promote a bail-out/donation on a forum linked to Ron Paul, especially in publicly-viewed forums.
> 
> We're already touted as crazy; now we're giving them ammo?  Do you think the general populace, and the votes *we need*, think this guy is an innocent angel?  Sometimes you just have to *think*.


If it's any consolation, Ron Paul isn't going to win the nomination--we needed those votes a long time before this issue came up.

----------


## MJU1983

> No way. I sympathize for his marijuana arrest, but now the taxpayers are going to have to pay for 7 new police cruisers. Face it, he's an idiot. I'd rather give my money to liberty candidates or starving children.


Thank you, that will be $100.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Thank you, that will be $100.


Not my money.

He won't raise 50,000 and who knows what the chipin person will do with the remainder of the cash.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Yeah, this bail is for his crazed rampage right? 
> 
> If it was for the marijuana arrest, it would be legitimate.


Someone gets it.

----------


## MJU1983

> Not my money.
> 
> He won't raise 50,000 and who knows what the chipin person will do with the remainder of the cash.


He only needs $5,000 for bond in VT, 10% of bail.

----------


## pcosmar

> but now the taxpayers are going to have to pay for 7 new police cruisers.


GOOD,,
Perhaps they will rethink the waste of money.. 

The system is going broke..perhaps NOT buying new cars and laying off or disbanding these tax feeders is a good idea.

perhaps it should be happening enough that the "system" can not keep up.

Attrition.

----------


## TheTexan

> Running over police cars does nothing to help his cause whatsoever


Perhaps as an isolated incident you're right.  Civil disobedience works much better when there are many people doing it.  Which can only happen... if people... start doing it...

Our country was founded on civil disobedience, not dissimilar from this event here

----------


## MJU1983

Here we are, on liberty forest...opposing liberty.  Is that irony?  

liberty |ˈlibərtē| noun
1 the state of being free within society from oppressive restrictions imposed by authority on one's way of life, behavior, or political views
2 the power or scope to act as one pleases

----------


## pcosmar

> He won't raise 50,000 and who knows what the chipin person will do with the remainder of the cash.


You mean the family.. Bail, Lawyers,,whatever judgement the Court imposes.

I doubt that enough will be raised to make a dent,, let alone be left over.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Yeah, this bail is for his crazed rampage right? 
> 
> If it was for the marijuana arrest, it would be legitimate.



How much money have they made regarding MJ arrests and imprisonment?  More or less than that?  Take a guess.  Where do you think that money comes from?

----------


## pcosmar

http://www.facebook.com/groups/547762858583315/
He goes to court tomorrow.

Their chip-in has $568,20,, as of this post.
http://freerogerpion.chipin.com/roger-pion

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> How much money have they made regarding MJ arrests and imprisonment?  More or less than that?  Take a guess.  Where do you think that money comes from?


Let me explain that differently.


I'M $#@!ING SICK OF PAYING TO PUT PEOPLE IN PRISON WHO POSE NO THREAT TO ME.

DOES THIS GUY POSE A THREAT TO ME?  NO.  WHY?  BECAUSE I'M NOT IN HIS $#@!ING BUSINESS, THAT'S WHY.

DOES HE POSE A THREAT TO ANYONE?  MAYBE.  MOST LIKELY, THE SAME PEOPLE WITH THE SAME MINDSET WHO THINK THEY NEED TO BE IN HIS BUSINESS, ALSO THINK THEY NEED TO BE IN MY BUSINESS.  WHY?  I DON'T KNOW, DON'T CARE.  MINDING YOUR OWN BUSINESS IS A VERY EASY THING TO DO, AND MOST OF US DO IT EVERY $#@!ING DAY.  (sry, rant over)

----------


## Revolution9

> Yep.  Not running over cop cars is now "being completely subservient and non-combative."
> 
> How many has Ron run over, I wonder...


Did he ever get incarcerated for growing or smoking a plant?

Rev9

----------


## TheTexan

One person commits physical violence on another for no legitimate reason and this is considered "wrong, but acceptable"

One person does damage to the means of doing this physical violence and he's berated as a loon.

To the people in this thread who hold the above opinions, YOU are responsible for the tyranny of today.  YOU are the reason why Roger Pion is in this position to begin with.  It's because of cowards like YOU who not only won't stand up for your own rights, but belittle those who do, that tyranny is allowed to persist.

----------


## qh4dotcom

What else is he doing for liberty besides running a tractor over cop cars?

Sure the war on drugs needs to end....but the war on drugs could also end if people were to quit their nasty habits.

----------


## MJU1983

> What else is he doing for liberty besides running a tractor over cop cars?
> 
> Sure the war on drugs needs to end....but the war on drugs could also end if people were to quit their nasty habits.


LIBERTY.

An angry Ron Paul would like to remind you that we don't have a first amendment so we can talk about the weather!

----------


## Revolution9

> Not my money.
> 
> He won't raise 50,000 and who knows what the chipin person will do with the remainder of the cash.


You really wish he wouldn't . You want to make sure he is punished for his apparent impunity towards those who do not have authority under God to intervene in his life and steal his time and property.Of course in my eyes this makes you exactly what i always deemed you as. Someone yapping out both sides of their mouths like a devil does. You have serious issue when it comes to your humanity. You are in no stable condition to mete judgement out on anybody as it will be jaundiced and with much prejudice. 

This issue is a God versus the Devil issue at it's core. The devil wants you to think that his way of edict and enforcement is God's way. 

A story from my family background. The Bullstrodes brought up my paternal grandmother. They got their name way back when the Romans and one of their proxy kings tried to jackboot  the  landowner and his serfs who held much loyalty to the landowner for his fair treatment and respect of the serfs. The Romans came in and started hurting these people, arresting them and usurping their land holdings. The landowner family got their trained bulls and rode them at dusk nightly into the marauders camps totally trashing their armories and turning their camps upside down and goring more than a few enemies in the rout. The King eventually sent word to the family for a truce and they rode to the Tower of London on seven bulls and negotiated a pact that stated that if anybody attacked England this clan and their loyalists would assist the King in routing the invaders. They then rode their bulls back and never had a hassle from the crown. There is wisdom in the trashing of the enemies camp. They understand the nature of the conflict and their place in it.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> Someone gets it.


Yeah.. He has been getting it..good and hard for a long time and wants everybody else to experience his perverse joy. i ain't signing on thanks.

Rev9

----------


## TheTexan

> What else is he doing for liberty besides running a tractor over cop cars?
> 
> Sure the war on drugs needs to end....but the war on drugs could also end if people were to quit their nasty habits.


Did you seriously just imply that we should end the war on drugs by allowing tyranny to win?

Not to mention that what you just mentioned is literally impossible.  In the history of man, there has always been a demand for substances to abuse.  And where there is demand, that is supply.  Also, for the vast majority of human history, man could smoke a plant in peace.  Only recently has it been determined that smoking a plant is cause for getting thrown in a rape cage.

So yes... basically, I'm going to pull a Giuliani right here and ask you to take it back and say "you didn't really mean it," because no offense intended, that's one of the dumbest $#@!ing things I've ever read, and I just finished reading that The_Honorable_Doug thread, and yours takes the cake

----------


## Revolution9

> What else is he doing for liberty besides running a tractor over cop cars?
> 
> Sure the war on drugs needs to end....but the war on drugs could also end if people were to quit their nasty habits.


I agree and threw my TV out years ago. If everyone else would follow my lead we wouldn't have this filthy habit that skews the minds of mortals with agitprop and anti-human trash opinion.

Rev9

----------


## MelissaWV

This is easy enough to solve, though.

People critical of the guy's actions should probably just not donate, and reflect on how a few people have a huge axe to grind on this issue one way or another.

People who think this guy is utterly awesome should pony up some money.  I see a whole lot of supporters in this thread, but he's only at $600?  Instead of arguing, you could promote this cause and spread the word, and put your money into it.

----------


## MJU1983

$943.20 between the two ChipIns which is a decent way to $5,000 (bond).

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Not to mention that what you just mentioned is literally impossible.  In the history of man, there has always been a demand for substances to abuse.  And where there is demand, that is supply.  Also, for the vast majority of human history, man could smoke a plant in peace.  Only recently has it been determined that smoking a plant is cause for getting thrown in a rape cage.


The prehistoric cavemen smoked plants?

And no, I don't want to pay for imprisoning those who smoke plants. My property taxes are too high already.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> This is easy enough to solve, though.
> 
> People critical of the guy's actions should probably just not donate, and reflect on how a few people have a huge axe to grind on this issue one way or another.
> 
> People who think this guy is utterly awesome should pony up some money.  I see a whole lot of supporters in this thread, but he's only at $600?  Instead of arguing, you could promote this cause and spread the word, and put your money into it.



For the record, I don't think he's awesome.  I think he got pushed too far.  That doesn't make anyone awesome.  It makes them pushed too far.

----------


## Expatriate

> The prehistoric cavemen smoked plants?


Heh, there's actually something I read about once called the Stoned Ape Theory that suggests that drug use (magic mushrooms etc) was the main reason for unusual brain development in early humans/hominids. Can't say if it's a good theory or not, but your post made me think of it.

----------


## Revolution9

> This is easy enough to solve, though.
> 
> People critical of the guy's actions should probably just not donate, and reflect on how a few people have a huge axe to grind on this issue one way or another.
> 
> People who think this guy is utterly awesome should pony up some money.  I see a whole lot of supporters in this thread, but he's only at $600?  Instead of arguing, you could promote this cause and spread the word, and put your money into it.


I am getting two cheques this week. Current cash went to rent and bills. I would want the same done for me. Paying forward is what the term is I believe. Not that i own a tractor or anything..

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> The prehistoric cavemen smoked plants?
> 
> And no, I don't want to pay for imprisoning those who smoke plants. My property taxes are too high already.


So..stop the law. The only way to do that is ignore it. If they press it then they should pay. This has gone on too long and is a deadly game. My cockatoo likes hemp. Wanna jail her too?? This is frikkin' ridiculous. You don't want liberty..you want to protect your bank account... "no more bailouts"..and keep the borg consensus machine manufacturing links to the chains you want us to wear.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> Heh, there's actually something I read about once called the Stoned Ape Theory that suggests that drug use (magic mushrooms etc) was the main reason for unusual brain development in early humans/hominids. Can't say if it's a good theory or not, but your post made me think of it.


An analog of THC created by a University of Calgary team was fed to rats and slices of their brain analyzed. They found that it was growing new dendrite trees rapidly. So it is literally mind expanding as it creates a larger and more detailed neural net of dendrite trees for processing sensual and thought data.

Rev9

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> You have admitted never smoking it so you have no stance to make a correct judgement.


That's a red herring.  Never once did I say smoking pot was wrong.  I said it was _illegal_.

I could care less if the guy smoked pot.  Good on him if he did.  That's not the issue.  The issue is he got caught doing something that is currently *illegal* (we don't like income taxes either, but we still have to pay them), and then he took inappropriate measures as revenge on those who were *enforcing the law*.

I know we have some anarchist here, but this country does have laws, and there is a process of repealing them.  Running over squad cars in a tractor is not that process.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> No way. I sympathize for his marijuana arrest, but now the taxpayers are going to have to pay for 7 new police cruisers. Face it, he's an idiot. I'd rather give my money to liberty candidates or starving children.


There is that, but at the same time, I don't blame him.  Action needs to be taken.  It's the government's fault that all this money is being stolen from us to pay for these things.  It's a drop in the bucket compared to the debt many PDs have already racked up.  How long has Detroit been renting its police cars now?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I'm not crazy.  I'm just sick of "bull$#@!."  Most people I know are sick of this same bull$#@!.  It would be nice for the 75% of people who are sick of bull$#@! to stand up and say they're sick of bull$#@!.  Now we have a guy who made that statement VERY clearly.  Some of us can show some support, and some other people can keep pretending that it's ok if cops arrest a lot of people with bull$#@! charges about bull$#@! issues, but lay low and be happy it wasn't them. 
> 
> If you let people tell you the RP people are "crazy," you're bowing down to the 10% politically active people, and ignoring the 50% who care... but those 50% decided it's useless and there's nothing they can do.  Therefore, they don't vote, they don't get politically active in any way, and they just hide from the state and hope they aren't the next target.  This could be their chance to throw a few measly dollars at something they believe in.
> 
> 
> AND YOU TELL ME....  
> 
> Why does he not deserve to be out on bond?
> 
> ...


Funny that you should mention friendly encounters with the police.  I just learned that the PDs in my area are having police night out, where police and mundanes hang out to better get to know the people whom protect and serve them, or at least that's what the advert says.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Considering that the tax payers are the ones responsible for his arrest for a victimless crime to begin with... I have zero sympathy for them


How are they responsible?  Did they institute a federal ban on marijuana or make it illegal to resist arrest?  I didn't think so..

----------


## TheTexan

> How are they responsible?  Did they institute a federal ban on marijuana or make it illegal to resist arrest?  I didn't think so..


Actually, they did.

----------


## JK/SEA

ban tractors.

----------


## dannno

> The prehistoric cavemen smoked plants?




I'm guessing they first ingested cannabis and mushrooms, then became enlightened enough to cause and control fires, then they put them in the fire in their cave and smoked them via hotbox.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

Anyone know what happened today?  Didn;t he have a hearing of some sort on the original charge?

There is also an (unconfirmed to me) address for his legal defense as well - to the law office.  It still makes more sense to market by paypal/chipin and then send the money there if that is legit.  

I have the basic design and working on site right now.

Here are more things I played with earlier today...

----------


## pcosmar

> Anyone know what happened today?  Didn;t he have a hearing of some sort on the original charge?


Was supposed to,, last I checked,,no news.

----------


## TheTexan

> I know we have some anarchist here, but this country does have laws, and there is a process of repealing them.  Running over squad cars in a tractor is not that process.


No, I'm fairly sure that *is* the process of repealing laws.

----------


## Origanalist

> No, I'm fairly sure that *is* the process of repealing laws.


Nullification in it's simplest form.

----------


## pcosmar

> Nullification in it's simplest form.


Can you cite examples of it's effectiveness.. (not single case,,but overturned law) ??

Opps,, misread .. 
Jury Nullification should be the way bad law is addressed,, but the court system/Police industrial complex  makes that unlikely.

----------


## TheTexan

> Can you cite examples of it's effectiveness.. (not single case,,but overturned law) ??


the stamp tax, for one, more info http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGRW5...feature=relmfu

----------


## TheTexan

> Jury Nullification should be the way bad law is addressed,, but the court system/Police industrial complex makes that unlikely.


If we somehow got a sympathetic fully informed juror on Roger Pion's jury... that would be GLORIOUS.

----------


## Origanalist

> Can you cite examples of it's effectiveness.. (not single case,,but overturned law) ??
> 
> Opps,, misread .. 
> Jury Nullification should be the way bad law is addressed,, but the court system/Police industrial complex  makes that unlikely.


Until more people are informed and willing to use this tool to undermine and defeat the state.

----------


## Origanalist

> If we somehow got a sympathetic fully informed juror on Roger Pion's jury... that would be GLORIOUS.


I agree 100%

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> If we somehow got a sympathetic fully informed juror on Roger Pion's jury... that would be GLORIOUS.



I've seen people flyer courthouse parking lots before.  I hope Pion's lawyers didn't do anything stupid in court today.

In a county of 28k, if this attracted the attention we'd like to see it attract, it would be awesome to see a whole county get flyered.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

You guys are getting some attention, haha > http://www.wcax.com/story/19215746/d...ampage-suspect

----------


## Origanalist

> They say he was pushed to his breaking point after police hounded him for years.


Huh.




> "He can't even leave his property without them being on him, ticketing him," Thompson said. "I happen to know they stopped him the night before and that morning about his dog in his front seat. I'm not really sure when the sheriffs' became dog wardens."





> We tried to get the sheriff's department on the phone Tuesday to respond to the harassment allegations. They were unavailable for comment. On Friday, Sheriff Kirk Martin would not say whether Pion was out for revenge.


Thanks for the link 1stAmendguy

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> I'm not really sure when the sheriffs' became dog wardens.


ha.  anti-fed might have a timeline.  I think they just execute now.  


Funny thing...  I had a cop wake me up at my door yesterday.  I thought I was already getting some wrong-headed karma blowback and thinking what the $#@!.  lol.  I only answered the door because my little girl was waving to him though the window already.  I already told the dog to shut up minutes earlier because I looked at my outdoor cameras and saw the cop talking to a neighbor.  He was a nice guy... I even swatted a mosquito within 4 feet of him and he didn't kill me over it.  

I thought maybe he really wanted to talk to the neighbor at first.  He didn't.  He just used the neighbor as intel before talking to me.  I'm not a big fan of the "no snitching" $#@!, but if anyone asks me about my neighbors, I'd say "I dunno... maybe you should ask them."  I also had "code enforcement" try to turn my dogsitter into a snitch/snoop in the last month.  

My real issue:  Dealing with some crooked ass realtors, and a bank who put my property on an "abandoned property list" as a malicious act.  The bank can pay them $100 per year.  I need to make several thousands of dollars of property improvement.  And, I'm still on the "abandoned property list" despite that I've sent several certified letters and spoken in person with code enforcement telling them otherwise.  

Meh.  Rant over.  Police said they were looking for someone squatting in houses in the area.  We'll see if that's true or not based on visit frequency.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

I just created a "Free Roger Pion" page on Quickmeme. Check out one I just made > http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qe4mp/

----------


## Origanalist

> My real issue: Dealing with some crooked ass realtors, and a bank who put my property on an "abandoned property list" as a malicious act.


$#@!s are everywhere.

----------


## Origanalist

> I just created a "Free Roger Pion" page on Quickmeme. Check out one I just made > http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qe4mp/





> oops! either quickmeme is under heavy load right now and you should retry in a few minutes or urmom had an error! If you MUST have memes now, visit our blog at blog.quickmeme.com


I'll give it a try in a while.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> I just created a "Free Roger Pion" page on Quickmeme. Check out one I just made > http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qe4mp/


See if you can stick FreeRoger.com on it too.






> $#@!s are everywhere.



We're beating the tar out of them in court so far.  We just need to finish up before they re-legislate to protect criminal banking.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> I'll give it a try in a while.


Thanks, lol I think this one is my best attempt > http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qe4vf/

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> We're beating the tar out of them in court so far.  We just need to finish up before they re-legislate to protect criminal banking.


And that is a whole different thread, but I'll be making all the docs available for free when done.  Right now, there is an effort to keep winning mortgage fraud cases out of the legal databases.  I don't know who or how, but I'd say it's happening for sure.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> See if you can stick FreeRoger.com on it too.


Here ya go > http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qe4z8/

----------


## Origanalist

> Here ya go > http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qe4z8/


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 1stAmendguy again

----------


## Origanalist

> We're beating the tar out of them in court so far. We just need to finish up before they re-legislate to protect criminal banking.


Good!

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Here ya go > http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qe4z8/



Thanks.  You just made me buy another domain, but that's the sort of thing I do.    FreeRoger.com is better...  FreeRogerPion.com will get them in the same place before long.  Shorter and easier is better, and the use of caps makes it easier for people to remember later.  

I will need help with content (critique, etc) once dns propagates, but the first one should start ranking, no problem.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

over weed, under tractor.  lol

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Thanks, lol I think this one is my best attempt > http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qe4vf/



over weed, under tractor. lol

----------


## Origanalist

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qe5ay/

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Thanks.  You just made me buy another domain, but that's the sort of thing I do.    FreeRoger.com is better...  FreeRogerPion.com will get them in the same place before long.  Shorter and easier is better, and the use of caps makes it easier for people to remember later.  
> 
> I will need help with content (critique, etc) once dns propagates, but the first one should start ranking, no problem.


If I make some more I'll be sure to put FreeRoger.com

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> If I make some more I'll be sure to put FreeRoger.com


Do your thing.  Forwarding similar typo domains is my thing, so much love to you either way.

----------


## Revolution9

> That's a red herring.  Never once did I say smoking pot was wrong.  I said it was _illegal_.
> 
> I could care less if the guy smoked pot.  Good on him if he did.  That's not the issue.  The issue is he got caught doing something that is currently *illegal* (we don't like income taxes either, but we still have to pay them), and then he took inappropriate measures as revenge on those who were *enforcing the law*.
> 
> I know we have some anarchist here, but this country does have laws, and there is a process of repealing them.  Running over squad cars in a tractor is not that process.


Yer whole life is illegal under statute. I suggest we ship you off somewhere to pay for the sins against power laid out by self serving politicians. The fact of the matter is that MK ULTRA slaves can take any drugs they want EXCEPT marijuana as it can kill the programming in one session. All those years of inculcation and expense of the process down the tubes because the subject of their attempted hypnotic slavery smoked a joint. We all have THC receptors built into our brain and animals as low as the fruit fly have these receptors. Anandamine is the THC analog the body produces that keys into this receptor lock. Wonder why that is so. I don't think my Creator made any errors. The error comes from control freakers. May their implements of universal compliance get run over by tractors.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> No way. I sympathize for his marijuana arrest, but now the taxpayers are going to have to pay for 7 new police cruisers. Face it, he's an idiot. I'd rather give my money to liberty candidates or starving children.


Yer telling us that they didn't have insurance on their vehicles? Ain't that against the law?? You are always playing this lousy game of yours using bull$#@! scenarios to pretend you love liberty with your schtick about paying for liberty politicians campaign. However half of your posts belie the fact you are a control freak. You will lie through your teeth and remain ignorant to real world facts to maintain your false headspace and would relish forced compliance if at all possible through state organs.

Rev9

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Thanks.  You just made me buy another domain, but that's the sort of thing I do.    FreeRoger.com is better...  FreeRogerPion.com will get them in the same place before long.  Shorter and easier is better, and the use of caps makes it easier for people to remember later.  
> 
> I will need help with content (critique, etc) once dns propagates, but the first one should start ranking, no problem.


Here is attempt #1

http://FreeRoger.com

I'm trying to stay factually correct, have contacted the family recently without response. (and again - but last attempt was a few mins ago, so no biggie.)  I'm not sure they'll be on board with this, but assured them the money will reach the right place.  I also do my own thing, so I suppose they can refuse the money if we raise it despite them.

Comments, critiques, corrections, ideas, welcome.  DNS has likely propagated, so this is a live site now and and can be used wherever.  

I also have areas for links to FIJA and such as things develop.  The main reasons for this site is so we have a consistent short url to point people toward (people will bother to type that in who wouldn;t bother to type in a long chip in url), pre-sell chipins (a meme is not enough to make people donate, but the story might), and search engine promotion (which I will take care of.)  I'm not really a social media marketer, but some of you are, and will see the value of the short url there as well.

Once again, Comments, critiques, corrections, ideas, welcome. - and REQUESTED.  I have used some of your ideas and themes on the site without crediting you...  I hope you will consider that your contribution.  I'm not smart enough to come up with all of the things that need to be said.

----------


## pcosmar

http://www.wcax.com/story/19229206/t...-stays-in-jail

*Tractor rampage suspect posts bail, but stays in jail*





> NEWPORT, Vt. -
> 
> The Newport man accused of crushing seven police cruisers with a tractor has posted bail. But Roger Pion, 34, will remain behind bars for the next 14 to 17 days. His lawyer says he's serving the remainder of a work crew sentence stemming from a February disorderly conduct conviction.
> 
> Tuesday, Pion pled not guilty to all 14 charges related to the alleged tractor rampage. The judge is still weighing whether Pion's attempted aggravated assault charge should be dropped due to a lack of evidence.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

I wonder what the "disorderly conduct" was.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> I wonder what the "disorderly conduct" was.


And make no mistake...  I also don't care to a large extent, since he stopped 6 cruisers from harassing the populace for awhile.

----------


## Revolution9

> I wonder what the "disorderly conduct" was.


Speculation->Probably when he mouthed off to the cops prior for acting like bears in the garbage snouting around where they have no good reason to be and trying to push him around.

Rev9

----------


## Expatriate



----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

haha, nice one, Ex.

Here's a few i just made...


I find facebook usually cuts off the bottom, so I started working the url into the top.






People love these... at least I think our target audience does.

----------


## Zippyjuan

A bit of his prior record:
http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/a...-cruisers-Pion



> Sleigh maintained that the defendant should be released in the custody of his father. Sleigh said Pion also has three sisters and was is employed locally and graduated from high school in Orleans County. He said Pion had no felony convictions.
> 
> Franklin countered Pion’s *criminal record includes seven failures to appear in court as required and 17 misdemeanor convictions. Franklin said Pion also fled the scene Thursday.*
> 
> Franklin said if bail were granted it should be at least $250,000 — which by coincidence equates to the amount of estimated damage caused during the incident. VanBenthuysen cut it back to $50,000.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Franklin countered *Pion’s criminal record includes seven failures to appear in court as required and 17 misdemeanor convictions. Franklin said Pion also fled the scene Thursday.*


That explains 7 convictions.

Emphasis, yours.  

I personally think we can blow this up if we want, and I have several reasons why I think we should.  

I don't have enough info to be 100% behind him, but all of his offenses are non-violent as I've heard.  One of the latest arrests was because he had a dog in his front seat.

----------


## MJU1983

My chipin widget isn't updating but here are the numbers: 

8%
Roger Pion's Bail/Bond
Ends Aug 30
Raised $410 of $5,000 / 10 contributors

----------


## Origanalist

> Speculation->Probably when he mouthed off to the cops prior for acting like bears in the garbage snouting around where they have no good reason to be and trying to push him around.
> 
> Rev9


Ya, it's speculation. But speculation based on experience.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That explains 7 convictions.
> 
> Emphasis, yours.  
> 
> I personally think we can blow this up if we want, and I have several reasons why I think we should.  
> 
> I don't have enough info to be 100% behind him, but all of his offenses are non-violent as I've heard.  One of the latest arrests was because he had a dog in his front seat.


You are right.  The only crime which is relevant is the willful destruction of property.

----------


## Origanalist

> You are right.  The only crime which is relevant is the willful destruction of property.


"Property".  Taxpayers money, right?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> "Property".  Taxpayers money, right?


Yes- taxpayer's money.  They are the ones who are going to have to foot the bill on this one. Now this city will have to get more tax money from its citizens to pay for what this person did. Unless he is forced to come up with it- and it doesn't sound like he has the estimated $250,000.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> You are right.  The only crime which is relevant is the willful destruction of property.



He destroyed property that was being used against him, and countless peaceful others.  I'd call it defensive property destruction in that case.  

If someone were to park a cannon aiming at my house, it would be interesting to see how long it sits there.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Yes- taxpayer's money.  Now this city will have to get more tax money from its citizens to pay for what this person did. Unless he is forced to come up with it- and it doesn't sound like he has the estimated $250,000.


I'm forced to have insurance, but they aren't?  wtf???  I drive to work and back.  They do all sorts of ridiculous nonsense, purposely ram their cars into people, run people off the road, break doors down, etc, and they don't carry insurance?  Really?  lol, wtf.

----------


## Tod

> One of the latest arrests was because he had a dog in his front seat.


Wow, I never heard of that being a crime.  Good grief!

----------


## Origanalist

> Yes- taxpayer's money.  They are the ones who are going to have to foot the bill on this one. Now this city will have to get more tax money from its citizens to pay for what this person did. Unless he is forced to come up with it- and it doesn't sound like he has the estimated $250,000.


Well just tack that on to the money they pony up for welfare, war and the police state. 

It's starting to sound like money well spent, this could be a "teachable moment".

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Well just tack that on to the money they pony up for welfare, war and the police state. 
> 
> It's starting to sound like money well spent, this could be a "teachable moment".


Ah. So you are in favor of more government spending and higher taxes then?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I'm forced to have insurance, but they aren't?  wtf???  I drive to work and back.  They do all sorts of ridiculous nonsense, purposely ram their cars into people, run people off the road, break doors down, etc, and they don't carry insurance?  Really?  lol, wtf.


OK- perhaps insurance will pick it up.  Then it will just get added onto the premiums the insurance company charges its rate payers.  That would still include the taxpayers. 

Ever notice how your rates go up when you file a claim on anything- usually by enough to pay for the claim in a couple years or so?

----------


## Origanalist

> Ah. So you are in favor of more government spending and higher taxes then?


Yes, ring up the tab until people finally realize their folly for supporting unconstitutional, immoral, state tyranny. Make it so $#@!ing expensive the wars look like a bargain.

what's *your* solution?

Ps. I'm off the web for a while.

----------


## pcosmar

> Ah. So you are in favor of more government spending and higher taxes then?


I am in favor of firing the lot of them and saving the money.
Perhaps the "taxpayer" will wise up and do just that.

This looks like another clear cut case of Blowback.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> Tuesday, Pion pled not guilty to all 14 charges related to the alleged tractor rampage.


Do Vermont judges allow jury nullification? I googled it but couldn't find anything.

----------


## Origanalist

> Do Vermont judges allow jury nullification? I googled it but couldn't find anything.


It wouldn't matter if they allowed it or not if enough people understood the concept. People need to quit thinking in the terms they are "allowed" to.

----------


## Revolution9

> 


My fave so far!

heh
Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> Yes- taxpayer's money.  They are the ones who are going to have to foot the bill on this one. Now this city will have to get more tax money from its citizens to pay for what this person did. Unless he is forced to come up with it- and it doesn't sound like he has the estimated $250,000.


Nope. Red herring to get taxpayers mad at him. They have insurance on the cop cars. To not have insurance when they may be used to stop rogue semi-trailers is bogus and probably against statute law..which they should be following considering they are "officers" of that jurisdiction.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> OK- perhaps insurance will pick it up.  Then it will just get added onto the premiums the insurance company charges its rate payers.  That would still include the taxpayers.


BS.. Yer just pulling a different version of the same tactic because your previous attempts got skewered. To spread this damage across as a percentile as an increase would probably add less than a cent onto others policies.

Rev9

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Do Vermont judges allow jury nullification? I googled it but couldn't find anything.


Last I heard, nobody really "allows" it.  Judges will pretend it doesn't exist, and tell you how exactly how you are to reach your verdict.  If you go talking about it during voir dire, you'll get dismissed.

Originalist is right... as long as we still have trial by jury, then jury nullification exists.  It was actually meant to be a star feature of the system.  Judges do try to stop it by the instructions they give.

----------


## pcosmar

Ok,, Best I've seen yet,, out of many good ones,

----------


## tod evans

4-stars!





> Ok,, Best I've seen yet,, out of many good ones,

----------


## Origanalist

> Ok,, Best I've seen yet,, out of many good ones,


Excellent! I wonder where that top photo was taken?

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Excellent! I wonder where that top photo was taken?


I'm sure it was created instead of photographed.

I heard back from Roger's sister.





> Great thank u so much...    I appreciate your help and roger will too. Thanks for the support.



I'm working on some twitter promotion right now, and probably have a guy for it.  Please PM me if that is your thing, or you can help with some other marketing.  I'll pay, provided it is competitive with other options.  

And the site needs links... (freeroger.com) so if you can link it from your own web properties, please do so.  Don't be too spammy.  You guys know what I mean.

I later envision a FIJA effort launched from the site.

----------


## Origanalist

> I'm sure it was created instead of photographed.
> 
> I heard back from Roger's sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on some twitter promotion right now, and probably have a guy for it.  Please PM me if that is your thing, or you can help with some other marketing.  I'll pay, provided it is competitive with other options.  
> ...


I am technologically challenged...........

just an old construction guy. But I think what you guys are doing is great.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> I am technologically challenged...........
> 
> just an old construction guy. But I think what you guys are doing is great.



You can drop the url (http://freeroger.com) where you see the issue being discussed on news sites, blogs, wherever.  A link is good, and a citation (mentioning it without a link) is also useful.  I'm popping links to it now, but diversity in backlinks is great.  

Facebook promotion is also good, but there may also be some people there wishing to control the donation flow, so please don't spam facebook groups with the link. A little is ok, but let's not anger the admins of those pages.  Post on your own wall if you wish, but I don't want our efforts to turn into some kind of pissing contest with other people who are helping.  FreeRoger.com is not the official site of anything at all, and wants no claim to such.  But I do think we can do quite a bit of good with it.

----------


## Danke

Your transaction ID for this payment is: 5WY35802RY210492R.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Your transaction ID for this payment is: 5WY35802RY210492R.


Danke

----------


## Origanalist

> You can drop the url (http://freeroger.com) where you see the issue being discussed on news sites, blogs, wherever.  A link is good, and a citation (mentioning it without a link) is also useful.  I'm popping links to it now, but diversity in backlinks is great.  
> 
> Facebook promotion is also good, but there may also be some people there wishing to control the donation flow, so please don't spam facebook groups with the link. A little is ok, but let's not anger the admins of those pages.  Post on your own wall if you wish, but I don't want our efforts to turn into some kind of pissing contest with other people who are helping.  FreeRoger.com is not the official site of anything at all, and wants no claim to such.  But I do think we can do quite a bit of good with it.


I don't facebook, the other suggestions are good advice.

----------


## Origanalist

> Your transaction ID for this payment is: 5WY35802RY210492R.


Danke!
Danke!
Danke!

----------


## KCIndy

Jeez, it's no wonder the guy was pissed.

Here's an account of one of his earlier encounters with the kind and gentle government minions whose job is to "Protect and Serve" the public:
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...NEWS/708079941





> In the incident last month, Newport City police pulled over the driver of a green 1998 Acura CL for speeding and failing to display a current license plate registration sticker.   _GASP - obviously hardened criminals here
> _
> Following a search that resulted in a marijuana possession charge against Pion, who was a passenger, police discovered that Pion had an outstanding warrant against him.   _I wonder if the warrant was a "failure to appear" on one of the earlier BS misdemeanor charges_
> 
> While the driver and another passenger obeyed officers command to leave the vehicle, Pion refused, they said, and resisted when they started pulling him out forcibly.
> 
> It is important to note, in prior incidents involving law enforcement encounters with Pion, this individual has acted uncooperative and aggressive, Newport City Police Department officer Aaron Lefebvre said in his sworn account of the incident.
> 
> Pion assumed an assaultive and resistive stance, Lefebvre, wrote, before his stronger efforts and assistance from two other officers resulted in Pion being transferred to the ground, where, according to the officer, he continued to resist arrest.   _"Transferred to the ground" ???  Wow, can the euphemistic doublespeak get any more Orwellian??_
> ...

----------


## Origanalist

> Jeez, it's no wonder the guy was pissed.
> 
> Here's an account of one of his earlier encounters with the kind and gentle government minions whose job is to "Protect and Serve" the public:
> http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...NEWS/708079941


Taken from another article found at your link;

“It was not a tractor malfunction,” Delabruere said, “It was a brain malfunction.” Delabruere lives about eight miles north of Newport in West Charleston, Vt., five miles or so from the Canadian border. He has owned his dealership for 30 years.

“In all my life, I'll never see that again,” he said.   
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...WS03/708079943



Hmmmmm, I wouldn't be so sure......

----------


## pcosmar

> Hmmmmm, I wouldn't be so sure......


Me either.
Wait till they start coming out of barns,,armored up.

----------


## Whoprang

Hi, I'm a relative of Roger. I was asked to jump in here.

----------


## Whoprang

Roger wasn't arrested for having his dog in the front seat but he was stopped for it, so I was told. I plan on talking to his mother this weekend to get more details of that event. I have been hearing from various family members for years about how he gets pulled over for no reason, hoping to find anything to give him a citation; police cruising by his parents house all the time looking to see if he is out driving around, etc.

----------


## Origanalist

> Roger wasn't arrested for having his dog in the front seat but he was stopped for it, so I was told. I plan on talking to his mother this weekend to get more details of that event. I have been hearing from various family members for years about how he gets pulled over for no reason, hoping to find anything to give him a citation; police cruising by his parents house all the time looking to see if he is out driving around, etc.


Hey! Welcome, it's nice to know we will have an inside track and not just what we can glean out of the media spin. Hope you come around often.

----------


## Revolution9

> Roger wasn't arrested for having his dog in the front seat but he was stopped for it, so I was told. I plan on talking to his mother this weekend to get more details of that event. I have been hearing from various family members for years about how he gets pulled over for no reason, hoping to find anything to give him a citation; police cruising by his parents house all the time looking to see if he is out driving around, etc.


Figured as much. Small town cops get a hardon for somebody and they are relentless due to boredom and no frikkin' ethics. They do not care if they ruin their life by locking them up and losing workdays and then going down the tubes financially. Tractors need to keep a rollin'.

Rev9

----------


## Origanalist

> Me either.
> Wait till they start coming out of barns,,armored up.


It's only fair. I think I need a bunker buster or two.

----------


## pcosmar

> Hi, I'm a relative of Roger. I was asked to jump in here.


Welcome, Good to see you made your way here.

You may find a good many discussions,, even beyond this story and event.

----------


## Origanalist

> Figured as much. Small town cops get a hardon for somebody and they are relentless due to boredom and no frikkin' ethics. They do not care if they ruin their life by locking them up and losing workdays and then going down the tubes financially. Tractors need to keep a rollin'.
> 
> Rev9


yep

----------


## Anti Federalist

Blimpage

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yes- taxpayer's money.  They are the ones who are going to have to foot the bill on this one. Now this city will have to get more tax money from its citizens to pay for what this person did. Unless he is forced to come up with it- and it doesn't sound like he has the estimated $250,000.


This is a non-starter as far as I'm concerned.

This is the same argument that people use when they exercise their 1st Amendment rights and people whine about all extra overtime for the cops to hut hut around.

----------


## pcosmar

> This is a non-starter as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> This is the same argument that people use when they exercise their 1st Amendment rights and people whine about all extra overtime for the cops to hut hut around.


Not to mention that taking his money after the insurance money would be Double Dipping.

----------


## phill4paul

> This is a non-starter as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> This is the same argument that people use when they exercise their 1st Amendment rights and people whine about all extra overtime for the cops to hut hut around.


  Hut hutting is an expensive endeavor.




> Not to mention that taking his money after the insurance money would be Double Dipping.


 Yup.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hut hutting is an expensive endeavor.


One of the most expensive there is.




> Yup.


I'm not at all surprised to see some static over the cost to the poor taxpayers.

Tough $#@!, as far as I'm concerned.

Until the government/military/surveillance complex starts to bite _Boobus_ in the wallet, (or he gets a SWAT raid) ain't nothing gonna change

----------


## Anti Federalist

////

----------


## KCIndy

> Not to mention that taking his money after the insurance money would be Double Dipping.



True, but I wouldn't be surprised if they did it anyway.    _Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?_

----------


## Anti Federalist

////

----------


## Pericles

> One of the most expensive there is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at all surprised to see some static over the cost to the poor taxpayers.
> 
> Tough $#@!, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Until the government/military/surveillance complex starts to bite _Boobus_ in the wallet, (or he gets a SWAT raid) ain't nothing gonna change


That right there. It keeps going until the taxpayers say - not worth it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

bump

----------


## pcosmar

Current status
*Man accused of crushing police cars is still jailed*
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ver..._still_jailed/



> A prison official said a Vermont man charged with crushing seven police vehicles with a tractor has posted his $50,000 bail, but is still in jail because he has not met court-imposed conditions of release. Roger Pion of Newport has pleaded not guilty to 15 charges. Judge Robert Bent later dismissed one count, impeding a public officer, but rejected a request by defense lawyer David Sleigh to dismiss a charge of attempted aggravated assault with a weapon. Pion is being held at the Northern State Correctional Facility. Chief of Security Scott Morley told the Caledonian-Record that Pion’s expected release date is Aug. 28.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Current status
> *Man accused of crushing police cars is still jailed*
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ver..._still_jailed/


Excessive bail shall not be required, nor excessive fines imposed, nor cruel and unusual punishments inflicted.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Update please.

Did our Chip in money get to Roger?

Is it still ongoing?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Still needing an update.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

Not sure about the chip in, but have connected chip in organizer with Pion's sister.  Site is mid page 2 on google for 'roger pion' with no quotes.  Yahoo and msn snubbing it atm.  I'm waiting to hear from sister regarding a few things.  

This person is spending constant time and effort on the issue...

https://www.facebook.com/RogerPionTheMagnificent  Although, they would not give me an email outside of FB and I don't communicate by FB when possible.  (dumb, since FB has their email.)  I do have something interesting to PM u, tho.

----------


## MJU1983

> Update please.
> 
> Did our Chip in money get to Roger?
> 
> Is it still ongoing?


Just ended, August 30th.

Total was: $473 (before paypal fees) via 17 contributors.

My current PayPal balance is $548.09 USD.  That's what I'll send them.  Not bad!

----------


## Origanalist

Well then it really didn't help bail him out...http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...hero-post-bail  .

But I'm, sure he can use the dough, legal fee's etc..

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Just ended, August 30th.
> 
> Total was: $473 (before paypal fees) via 17 contributors.
> 
> My current PayPal balance is $548.09 USD.  That's what I'll send them.  Not bad!


Awesome!!!

Happy to help and thanks for setting that up.

I'd buy drinks for the whole house, in celebration.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

Thanks, MJU!

----------


## Origanalist

> Thanks, MJU!


Yep, thanks for giving us a venue to show support.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump for Roger.

----------


## libertariantexas

> That explains 7 convictions.
> 
> Emphasis, yours.  
> 
> I personally think we can blow this up if we want, and I have several reasons why I think we should.  
> 
> I don't have enough info to be 100% behind him, but all of his offenses are non-violent as I've heard.  One of the latest arrests was because he had a dog in his front seat.


I know a lot of the "cop haters" in here are trying to turn this guy into some sort of hero, but this guy clearly isn't citizen of the year.

Based on 17 convictions, plus the latest incident, plus the charges that were pending at the time of the incident, I'll bet this guy is the local dirt bag- every small town has one or two of them.  Not "America's Most Wanted", but just a low life with a bad temper who's always doing something stupid.  Also, he kind of looks like a scum bag in the photo (yeah, I know, you can't tell much just from a photo, but in conjunction with all the rest...).  

I'd love to see what those 17 convictions were for- my guess is most of them were the typical stuff small town dirt bags do- drunk and disorderly, assault, vandalism, petty theft, domestic violence, etc.

----------


## pcosmar

> Also, he kind of looks like a scum bag in the photo (yeah, I know, you can't tell much just from a photo, but in conjunction with all the rest...).


It would be interesting to see a picture of you.
Especially a Mug Shot..

----------


## tod evans

> That explains _7_ convictions.
> 
> Emphasis, yours.  
> 
> I personally think we can blow this up if we want, and I have several reasons why I think we should.  
> 
> I don't have enough info to be 100% behind him, but _all of his offenses are non-violent_ as I've heard.  One of the latest arrests was because he had a dog in his front seat.








> I know a lot of the "cop haters" in here are trying to turn this guy into some sort of hero, but this guy clearly isn't citizen of the year.
> 
> Based on _17_ convictions, plus the latest incident, plus the charges that were pending at the time of the incident, I'll bet this guy is the local dirt bag- every small town has one or two of them.  Not "America's Most Wanted", but just a low life with a bad temper who's always doing something stupid.  Also, he kind of looks like a scum bag in the photo (yeah, I know, you can't tell much just from a photo, but in conjunction with all the rest...).  
> 
> I'd love to see what those _17_ convictions were for- my guess is most of them were the typical stuff small town dirt bags do- drunk and disorderly, _assault_, vandalism, petty theft, _domestic violence_, etc.




What gives dude?

Obviously you don't care for Mr. Pion or his actions..........Are you associated with this case in some way?

Possibly employed as some sort of government minion?

What's your end game?

----------


## Origanalist

> I know a lot of the "cop haters" in here are trying to turn this guy into some sort of hero, but this guy clearly isn't citizen of the year.
> 
> Based on 17 convictions, plus the latest incident, plus the charges that were pending at the time of the incident, I'll bet this guy is the local dirt bag- every small town has one or two of them.  Not "America's Most Wanted", but just a low life with a bad temper who's always doing something stupid.  Also, he kind of looks like a scum bag in the photo (yeah, I know, you can't tell much just from a photo, but in conjunction with all the rest...).  
> 
> I'd love to see what those 17 convictions were for- my guess is most of them were the typical stuff small town dirt bags do- drunk and disorderly, assault, vandalism, petty theft, domestic violence, etc.


I tend to look like a psycho killer in most all of my licence pictures, what's your point?

----------


## specsaregood

> It would be interesting to see a picture of you.
> Especially a Mug Shot..


Are you suggesting they don't give you a personal stylist and make-up artist prior to taking a mugshot?  I suppose some photoshop airbrushing is unavailable as well?

----------


## tod evans

> Are you suggesting they don't give you a personal stylist and make-up artist prior to taking a mugshot?


Wouldn't help me...

----------


## specsaregood

> Wouldn't help me...


I dunno, sounds like a good idea for one of those ***** guy shows.  Every arrestee for a day gets a ***** guy stylist for their mugshot.

----------


## tod evans

> I dunno, sounds like a good idea for one of those ***** guy shows.  Every arrestee for a day gets a ***** guy stylist for their mugshot.


Um, no thanks.

----------


## specsaregood

> Um, no thanks.


FTR, I asked for a copy of my mugshot to use as a holiday card and they said they'd never gotten that request before.   Course this was pre-internet ubiquity; I wonder if its online somewhere now....hmm...

----------


## Origanalist

> FTR, I asked for a copy of my mugshot to use as a holiday card and they said they'd never gotten that request before.   Course this was pre-internet ubiquity; I wonder if its online somewhere now....hmm...




Time for a new thread?

*"Best RPF Mug Shot Picture EVAAAARRR!!!"*

----------


## pcosmar

> Are you suggesting they don't give you a personal stylist and make-up artist prior to taking a mugshot?  I suppose some photoshop airbrushing is unavailable as well?


Well, The one they released (immediately) of Jared Lee Loughner was heavily "touched up".
but usually it is a shot of someone under duress. Not the best photos.

----------


## pcosmar

> Time for a new thread?
> 
> *"Best RPF Mug Shot Picture EVAAAARRR!!!"*


Searching for any of mine online..
Though I have posed several pics,, none were mugshots.

nothing yet,,

----------


## Origanalist

> Searching for any of mine online..
> Though I have posed several pics,, none were mugshots.
> 
> nothing yet,,


LMAO, we're not really going down that road are we? I can just imagine what mine look like...............

----------


## specsaregood

> LMAO, we're not really going down that road are we? I can just imagine what mine look like...............


Yeah I can't find mine online.  Must be stuck in some dusty hardcopy somewhere or hidden away on govt computers.

----------


## pcosmar

> Yeah I can't find mine online.  Must be stuck in some dusty hardcopy somewhere or hidden away on govt computers.


LOL.. Still searching. but,,



> *No arrest records were found for Peter Osmar*


That site has to be pretty lame.

(I have posted my background checks before)

----------


## Origanalist

Well, I found something but they wanted twenty bucks to unlock it. Like that's going to happen. But I did get this message;  

*CAUTION: This background report is very graphic. We do not censor our reports. We trust you to use this information responsibly. Please do not abuse this tool, or we could be forced to take it offline. The content of the report might shock you, so please prepare yourself for the unexpected.*

Too dam funny, this was from the last time I was arrested. It was a warrant for a unpaid fishing fine.    (what are you in for? fishin fine, don't mess with me)

I didn't come up with any of the ones from earlier days.

Ha! Now that I'm trying to leave the site they are offering it to me for a dollar. (go figure )

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I know a lot of the "cop haters" in here are trying to turn this guy into some sort of hero, but this guy clearly isn't citizen of the year.
> 
> Based on 17 convictions, plus the latest incident, plus the charges that were pending at the time of the incident, I'll bet this guy is the local dirt bag- every small town has one or two of them.  Not "America's Most Wanted", but just a low life with a bad temper who's always doing something stupid.  Also, he kind of looks like a scum bag in the photo (yeah, I know, you can't tell much just from a photo, but in conjunction with all the rest...).  
> 
> I'd love to see what those 17 convictions were for- my guess is most of them were the typical stuff small town dirt bags do- drunk and disorderly, assault, vandalism, petty theft, domestic violence, etc.


LOL - Missed this.

azxd has a sock puppet account?

Not about him being "citizen of the year".

Or that he, in your words, "looks like scumbag".

It's that he took an action that many of us, whether we admit it or not, wish we had the guts to take. 

I'm sure you would not include *yourself* in this number though, not being a "cop hater" and all.

----------


## libertariantexas

> What gives dude?
> 
> Obviously you don't care for Mr. Pion or his actions..........Are you associated with this case in some way?
> 
> Possibly employed as some sort of government minion?
> 
> What's your end game?


He DOES HAVE 17 (not 7) prior convictions on top of all the 15 charges from this incident and the two pending charges from a month before that.  There is this new thing called "Google"- you ought to try it.

http://www.wcax.com/story/19190486/b...shing-cop-cars

I don't know for sure, but I'll bet he's been arrested for a whole lot more than that.  

Based on the guy's past convictions, the incident and his current charges, what he has said, the way he carries himself, the way he looked in his mug shot, and the way he looked in court (worse than the mug shot), the guy is probably just the local dirt bag- the kind of ne'er do well who just keeps getting in trouble over and over and over again- just about every small town has at least one.

I know some of you got excited when you read that the guy crushed cop cars and tried to turn him into some sort of righteous citizen hero who had been wronged and was just standing up for truth, justice, and the American way.

But sometimes a scumbag is just a scumbag...

----------


## Razmear

> But sometimes a scumbag is just a scumbag...


And sometimes small town cops are abusive pieces of $#@!. 
I used to live about 5 miles from there, the Orleans Sheriffs Department exists solely to give traffic tickets to folks on the Interstate heading to Canada, and when they are bored to harass the 700 or so residents that live in the area. 
Roger suffered a brain injury in an on the job accident, which is why he looks 'like a scumbag' to you. 
His arrests were mainly for driving with a suspended license, and on some of those arrests he was severely beaten by the local goon squad. He was also arrested for misdemeanor possession of weed. There is no arrest history for assault of domestic violence as you assume. 
His latest arrest was for having an unrestrained dog riding in the front seat of his vehicle. 
Once the Orleans cops know you and don't like you, they will wait down the road from your house and pull you over on your way home from work just to harass and fish around for anything to bust you on. Trust me, just about everyone in that county cheered when they heard what happened, the only ones outraged were the 60+ year old republican, law and order types, who generally don't draw the attention of the Sheriff's Dept.

----------


## fr33

Bump. 

I don't think it was ever posted how this turned out on this forum but 

Roger Pion, Man Accused Of Crushing Police Cars, Found Incompetent To Stand Trial 




> NEWPORT, Vt. -- A Vermont man charged with driving a tractor over seven police vehicles and crushing them has been found incompetent to stand trial.
> 
> Roger Pion (PEE'-on), of Newport, had already been involuntarily committed to the custody of the state commissioner of mental health.
> 
> The 34-year-old Pion had faced multiple criminal counts after police say he drove his dad's tractor over six cruisers and a van at the county sheriff's department in Derby in August, causing about $300,000 in damage.
> 
> Police say he was angry over a previous arrest for marijuana possession. Pion pleaded not guilty.


He got away with it except they put him in a mental hospital. I can't seem to find any info about how long or whatever. I'm sure they are pumping him full of drugs and really screwing him up.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> He got away with it except they put him in a mental hospital. I can't seem to find any info about how long or whatever. I'm sure they are pumping him full of drugs and really screwing him up.


Oh lord, how appropriate, amirite???

----------


## Anti Federalist

So, which is it:

Anti government white radicals?

Communists?

Black panthers?

Jihadists?

*Or could it possibly be that people across all racial and political lines, are sick and tired of being bullied, pushed around, ordered about, raided, beaten, jailed and killed by cops that have declared a "War on Us"?*

----------


## Danke

> LOL - Missed this.
> 
> azxd has a sock puppet account?
> 
> Not about him being "citizen of the year".
> 
> Or that he, in your words, "looks like scumbag".
> 
> It's that he took an action that many of us, whether we admit it or not, wish we had the guts to take. 
> ...


Lol.  Crushed.

----------


## pcosmar

> Lol.  Crushed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

blimp

----------


## Anti Federalist

bump

----------


## pcosmar

> bump


Pumped full of Drugs and turned lose. ((Programed)
https://www.caledonianrecord.com/new...2ce02cff0.html

----------

